# DYS-Apprehension Officer / Gang Specialist



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any specifics on this position? I had someone asking me about it after it was posted as hiring, but I'd never heard of it.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I went to the academy with a guy on this department. Plain clothes, you work with the state police and boston police gang unit.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow that honestly sounds like a great position. I want to work on anything related with gangs...my hubby thinks otherwise.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I applied for that job recently, but I got to thinking...
You are responsible for taking the freedom away from shithead kids with nothing to lose, and you have no way to protect yourself. I wonder if they even issue you a vest.
You are tasked with apprehending these cherubs hiding in the projects occaisonally, and I can only imagine what a little cracker like me will treated like when I come in to grab up one of thier kids. 
But hey the moneys good!


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 6, 2004)

the two posts were for westboro dys. You work with the worcester gang unit and the fitchburg pd. They also are split among lawrence and lowell. The are issued vests no firearms, and trail in the back during arrests or warrants. Job does pay well but not for me. The gather alot of intel and do some renditions to apprehend awols. Plain clothes which is nice and alot of survailaince. The training is mssp and they also send you to gang seminars around the country on some occasions. Pretty good insightful training. Two westboro postions and I did see one postion in Brokton on the state web page.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, they issue you a vest, but NO firearm? That's insane. You are present on raids and warrant services and aprehend AWOL offenders but you can't carry? Somehow I do not think that these little bastards are going to differentiate between you and a Trooper. They are going to fight you no matter what before they are dragged back in........it makes no sense to me.


----------

